# Wie viel Strom/Spannung...



## Zacky (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie viel Strom / Spannung auf einer Stromleitung machbar wäre? Gibt es da Richtwerre für wie viel Spannung/Strom, welche Leitung ausgelegt ist? Ich weiß, es gibt unterschiedliche Drahtstärken, aber mehr auch nicht.

Hintergrund ist - Kumpel will sich einen Pool stellen - 700 W Pumpenleistung dazu noch Beleuchtung rund um den Pool, Schuppenbeleuchtung und Strom im Schuppen neu anlegen. Ggf. Stromdose für andere Geräte, die man halt direkt vom Schuppen versorgt - Rasenmäher, Trenne, Trimmer und Kreissäge oder so. Direkt an den Sicherungskasten kommt er wohl nicht mehr so einfach dran, so dass er lediglich von der Garage aus, weiter nach hinten verlegen würde/kann.

Nun ist da ja schon Licht und Strom in der Garage, inkl. elektr. Rolltor.

Jetzt kommt bestimmt die Frage - welche Drahtstärke hat das Kabel!? 

Kann man jetzt pauschal sagen, dass die Leitungen hinter dem Sicherungsschalter/der Sicherung im Hausverteilerkasten ein Stromaufkommen von xxxx Watt schaffen? So könnte man sich die Leistungsaufnahme der einzelnen Abnehmer ja selbst zusammen rechnen und weiß dann, ob man doch eine neue Leitung ziehen muss!? Oder zu einfach gedacht?


Danke


----------



## Sascha696 (25. Juli 2015)

Moin Zacky,

In diesem Falle würde ich deinem Kumpel raten einen Elektriker kommen zu lassen.
Bei zuviel laßt ist ein zu kleiner querschnitt auch schnell mal abgeraucht und wenn er pech hat seine garage samt versicherungsschutz gleich mit.
Eine beratung vor ort selbst wenn sie bezahlt werden müßte würde ich empfehlen.
Ich mache auch sehr vile selbst, auch was elektrik angeht, habe aber nen elektromeister in der Bekanntschaft und frage da des öfteren lieber mal nach, bzw. lasse es kontrolieren.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## stromer68 (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zacky,
also mal angenommen die Garage ist mit einer 10 A Sicherung abgesichert dann könntest du max 2200 W darüber ziehen allerdings ein Elektriker vor Ort kann die Sache sicherlich am besten beurteilen bevor noch was passiert .
Außerdem hat der eventuell sogar eine Idee wie man nen neues Kabel noch legen könnte .
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## mitch (25. Juli 2015)

hier ist was zum nachlesen

https://www.sab-kabel.de/kabel-konf...schnitt-berechnen-strombelastbarkeit-tabelle/

und noch was zum selberrechnen

https://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Formelsammlung_Elektrotechnik:_Grundlagen_Elektrotechnik


----------



## stromer68 (25. Juli 2015)

@mitch da steht mehradrige Leitungen ausser für Hausverlegung!!!
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Küstensegler (25. Juli 2015)

Da du hier nicht mit Kleinspannung arbeitest (Wechselspannung > 50 V) darfst du das nur vom "Fachpersonal" legen bzw anschließen lassen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Zacky (25. Juli 2015)

Danke Euch, werde ich mal alles so weitergeben...


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Danke Euch, werde ich mal alles so weitergeben...


Neee, weiter geben tust du nur: "such dir einen Elektriker"


----------



## stromer68 (25. Juli 2015)

@troll 20  und nicht anders.


----------



## Phiobus (26. Juli 2015)

Und ganz wichtig
Gerade bei Pools im Garten. Immer einen FI-Schutzschalter getrennt vom Hausnetz installieren. 
Aber eine Fachkraft sollte sich damit auskennen.
Gruß Tom


----------



## Phiobus (26. Juli 2015)

Und auch noch ein freundliches Hallo an die gesammte Gemeinschaft.
Lese seit ein paar Tagen mit und bin sehr begeistert.
Zerreisst mich aber bitte nicht gleich wegen meiner paar Goldfische im Teich. Die waren da immer drin und seit ich das Haus übernommen habe gehts ihnen sichherlich weit besser als jemals zuvor... ausser der __ Reiher kommt zum Frühstücken.
Eine kleine Vorstellung von meinem Teich gibt es später mal, sobald ich ein wenig mehr Zeit habe.

Gruß Tom


----------



## der_odo (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
Der Leitungsquerschnitt ist neben der Leistung, Wärmeeinstrahlung etc... auch längenabhängig. Deswegen sollte die Dimensionierung und der fachgerechte Anschluss von einem Fachmann angeschlossen werden
Bei Gartenpools darf man getaucht nur 12V- Pumpen aufbauen. 12V Pumpen mit 700W? Gibt es die überhaupt für den normalen Gartenpool- Gebrauch???
Wenn die Pumpe mit größerer Spannung betrieben wird, muss diese trocken aufgestellt werden.


http://www.kleineberg.com/schwimmen-unter-strom-elektrizitaet-im-schwimmteich/


----------



## Zacky (26. Juli 2015)

Hi Christian.

Das mit den Pumpen ist mir bekannt, habe ich ihm auch alles schon gesagt, aber zu dem Pool gehört eine komplette Sandfilteranlage mit entsprechender Pumpe. Das ganze Teil steht auch entsprechend entfernt vom Teich.

Ich habe ihn an einen Elektriker verwiesen und der wird sich dann um weitere Details kümmern. Die Frage war ja mehr, ob die vorhandene Leitung ausreichend wäre und nun muss er selbst schauen, was er draus macht.


----------



## mitch (26. Juli 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn an einen Elektriker verwiesen und der wird sich dann um weitere Details kümmern



das ist auch gut so


----------



## Michael H (26. Juli 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn an einen Elektriker verwiesen und der wird sich dann um weitere Details kümmern. Die Frage war ja mehr, ob die vorhandene Leitung ausreichend wäre und nun muss er selbst schauen, was er draus macht.



Hallo

Antwort = Ja

FI dazwischen und gut sollte sein .
Sollta ja alles schon mit 16 A Abgesichert sein . Das sollte reichen für die Max. 1000 Watt die da , dazu kommen .

Wer verbaut den Heute noch 10 A Sicherungen im Haus oder Garten ein  ...


----------



## stromer68 (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo Michael
die Aussage kannst du so nicht Pauschal treffen .
Früher also vor ca 25 Jahren wurden 3x1,5 NYM unterputz verlegte Kabel Prinzipiell mit 16 A abgesichert,heute ist es so das die Maximale Absicherung abhängig von der Leitungslänge der verlegeart usw ist dadurch kann es durchaus sein das dieses Kabel nur mit 10 A abgesichert ist bzw werden darf deswegen sind heute eher mal 10 A Sicherungen anzutreffen als in Häusern von vor 25 Jahren oder älter.


----------



## Michael H (26. Juli 2015)

stromer68 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael
> die Aussage kannst du so nicht Pauschal treffen .
> Früher also vor ca 25 Jahren wurden 3x1,5 NYM unterputz verlegte Kabel Prinzipiell mit 16 A abgesichert,heute ist es so das die Maximale Absicherung abhängig von der Leitungslänge der verlegeart usw ist dadurch kann es durchaus sein das dieses Kabel nur mit 10 A abgesichert ist bzw werden darf deswegen sind heute eher mal 10 A Sicherungen anzutreffen als in Häusern von vor 25 Jahren oder älter.


Hallo
Denke mal nicht das die Garage 50 m weg von Haus steht , aber nun gut soll er einen ( Führer des Licht's ) Elektriker in seiner Umgebung fragen .

P.S. Hab die letzten 20 jahre keine 10 A Sicherung in einem Haus Sicherungskasten gesehn


----------



## stromer68 (26. Juli 2015)

Nunja Ich schon aber egal bei sowas besser einen Fachmann zurate ziehen bevor es ums Leben geht .


----------

